# T3 Pills



## bas85 (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone here try T3 pills?  It says on the label that im supposed to take it before bed. but ppl i know have takin it 3 bfore work out 3 after work out or have taken it 6 before or after work out. Which way do u hink is best or what ways gives the best results if uve already taken it. plz get back at me thank you.


----------



## LAM (Oct 9, 2005)

if you are talking about the thyroid hormone T3 it doesn't matter what time of the day you take it, i think the half-life is over 24 hours.  just make sure you take it on an empty stomach


----------



## musclepump (Oct 9, 2005)

or are you talking about the commercialized cheap, useless shit you bought at GNC?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 10, 2005)

Post the manufacturer's name and the exact product name, please.


----------



## viper-lovr (Jan 7, 2008)

*Need some T3 info*

Hey i'm totally new to this forum stuff but i'm looking for some information on T3 and T4 pills. Which brand is the best and how should i take them. I would appreciate any info. Thanks alot


----------



## Mista (Jan 7, 2008)

What are you looking at taking them for?


----------



## viper-lovr (Jan 7, 2008)

Weight loss


----------



## Mista (Jan 7, 2008)

They are a thyroid hormone, and not to be messed with. Have you tried other ways to lose weight?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2008)

cytomel


----------



## viper-lovr (Jan 8, 2008)

I have tried many other diet pills. The one that worked the best was metabolife 360 with ephedra but they no longer make it and i heard someone talking about how they bought over the counter t3 pills and they said they worked great. I've also read on the forums that they work really well, but that you're only supposed to take them for like 2 weeks. i guess some work better than others and i know they sell T3 pills at GNC, but i heard they don't really work. I'm just a little skeptical about the over the counter diet pills. I wanted to try hoodia but then i read in a magazine that the FDA is a couple yrs away from approving the formula that was bragged up on 60 min and oprah. The ones out now are just supposed to be copy cat versions that really don't work.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 8, 2008)

T3 at GNC is not real T3. Not sure what is in it. Probably crap and you are wasting your money.


----------



## viper-lovr (Jan 8, 2008)

So........................any suggestions on what to buy that really works for weight loss then. i want to lose 20 lbs


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 8, 2008)

Buy.... less food.


----------



## viper-lovr (Jan 8, 2008)

Cute..............................I'm apparently on the wrong site sorry I was under the impression that this was a serious site for serious people that want to get fit and live healthier. I'll just check out another site where i can get useful information.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 8, 2008)

I hope they have less food there.


----------



## Mista (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 8, 2008)

Serious though...

I had elevated levels of T4 the prohormone and of course T3 the active hormone. I had Graves. It really screwed my whole body and mind. Anyone that would wish for that is a complete retard.


----------

